# 6HP to 9.9HP on a 14' Boat... Worth It?



## okgene (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm currently using a 2008 6HP Tohatsu and have an opportunity to pick up a 2006 9.9HP Yamaha for a good price. 

Out of pocket cost would be around ~$300 since I would sell the Tohatsu to offset the cost.

So my question is the extra 3.9HP worth the extra money?

Side note, I'm completely content with the 6HP right now, it's not fast but gets me where I want to go.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 21, 2018)

3.9/6 = 65% more power.

Do you want it or need it? Seems to me that $300.00 is a low price to pay for such an addition.


----------



## wmk0002 (Feb 21, 2018)

Would be worth it to me. A 9.9 should plane a 14' tin boat with two men and go 15+mph.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 21, 2018)

mine didn't.so i upgraded to a 15. it barely got it on plane at sea level.my 25 got me up to a little over 20 mph on a good day. that's a v with around 1000 lbs. fully kitted out.my own personal opinion,having owned a newer model yammi and a 2016 tohatsu,i'd keep the tohatsu.you can go to the yamaha performance bulletins and try and find the motor/boat combo that suits your setup and get reasonable performance baseline.we don't know what you have for a boat.


----------



## okgene (Feb 21, 2018)

bcbouy said:


> mine didn't.so i upgraded to a 15. it barely got it on plane at sea level.my 25 got me up to a little over 20 mph on a good day. that's a v with around 1000 lbs. fully kitted out.my own personal opinion,having owned a newer model yammi and a 2016 tohatsu,i'd keep the tohatsu.you can go to the yamaha performance bulletins and try and find the motor/boat combo that suits your setup and get reasonable performance baseline.we don't know what you have for a boat.



https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=44304

Basic set up for now. The hull is rated for a 25HP motor with a total weight of 1000 lbs. 

I'm about ~250 lbs and my fishing buddy is around 200 lbs, with trolling motor, fish finder, battery, 3 gallons of gas and miscellaneous fishing supplies I think we are right around 550-600 lbs total. 

As of right now, the 6HP Tohatsu is getting the job done. It isn't fast, but it's manageable. I had no plans to upgrade the motor until this deal came up.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2018)

You will never look back and say...gee I wish I still had the 6hp on it!


----------



## Crazyboat (Feb 22, 2018)

Make the move, you'll be shocked with the amount of power that 9.9 has over the 6 IMO.


----------



## Kismet (Feb 22, 2018)

Crazyboat said:


> Make the move, you'll be shocked with the amount of power that 9.9 has over the 6 IMO.




Then, of course, you will stumble upon a 16' nicely-kitted-out hull and figure...well the 9.9 will do the job; then...you'll start to wonder if a few more horses would make the perfect rig; and then, you'll want to get a trailer more suitable for the new boat; then....


Always keep in mind, most posters here, however knowledgeable, are among the most excellent enablers in the history of the Internet. They'd qualify for a trophy, but the committee on excellence in enabling can't decide how big the trophy really should be. 

Be vewy, vewy, careful.

:roll: [-o< =D>

(edited to add: The 9.9, if as reliable as your 6 hp, will be a treat, especially in winds or chop heading back to the dock. The weight difference is a consideration in trim.)


----------



## Crazyboat (Feb 22, 2018)

Kismet said:


> Crazyboat said:
> 
> 
> > Make the move, you'll be shocked with the amount of power that 9.9 has over the 6 IMO.
> ...


I'm not sure what your meaning is here so I'll put it to the OP this way.

If I had a 14' boat with a 6 on her back I'd make the move up to the 10 in a heart beat. Speaking from experience.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 22, 2018)

Just search for a thread called “gee I wish my motor was less powerful”
.....yeah I didn’t find it either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 22, 2018)

I would go with the 9.9. Actually, if you are OK with the 6 HP as you say, maybe even wait and save for a 20 HP.

PS: Sorry for all the edits.


----------



## Bob9863 (Feb 25, 2018)

It depends, performance wise yes it will make a big difference, but it can have other negative effects.
Here for example if an engine is 5hp or less the boat doesn't require registration or a license, so changing to a 6hp would be a problem or a hassle for little gain, but a 9.9hp would ve a worthwhile gain.

Mine originally came with 2.4hp evinrude, it was piss weak so it got upgrade to an 8hp Evinrude.
That made a hassle with registration, although nobody really registers a boat around here if its only used locally.
But I had a choice to make, go up to a 9.9hp and really fly, buy a 5hp motor and not have to register it, or take the cowling and spend $40 at sign printers to make the cowling 5hp, I'm only guessing that it would cost $40 :wink: 

I chose to buy a 5hp motor, its brilliant I dont even notice the extra 3hp is missing :lol: 

There are advantages of going to your maximum rated hp, but sometimes smaller is better. It has to do with one simple rule I keep firmly in mind, a boat is a hole in the water that you throw money into, the bigger the boat and bigger the motor the more money you throw into it.

Alternatively, if you have a smaller engine and are consistently ringing it at WOT then it will have mire problems and a shorter working life.
I actually tuned my 5hp :---) back a bit so WOT isn't actually WOT so the motor doesn't get as much wear.


----------



## CMOS (Feb 26, 2018)

okgene said:


> bcbouy said:
> 
> 
> > mine didn't.so i upgraded to a 15. it barely got it on plane at sea level.my 25 got me up to a little over 20 mph on a good day. that's a v with around 1000 lbs. fully kitted out.my own personal opinion,having owned a newer model yammi and a 2016 tohatsu,i'd keep the tohatsu.you can go to the yamaha performance bulletins and try and find the motor/boat combo that suits your setup and get reasonable performance baseline.we don't know what you have for a boat.
> ...




OKG,

With that weight load you're not going to get 15 MPH. I just upgraded my 9.5, on a 14' tinner, to a 25 HP. With the above load that you stated, I got 10-11 MPH with the 9.5. With the 25 HP I'm _easily _doing 21-22 MPH, and that's not WOT. At WOT for some reason the handling gets a bit squirrly.

Get that bigger motor, then begin to look for the next upgrade (15, 20, 25).


CMOS


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 27, 2018)

I would save your money and get a 20hp 4 stroke or 25hp 2 stroke engine. You won't be happy with the 9.9hp long and you will crave more power once you run the 9.9hp. Do it right the first time. There is tons,I mean tons of beautiful 25hp 2 stroke yamaha and mercs for sale all over the u.s. Imo you would be 10 times happier with at minimum 20hp 4 stroke. I have a new 20hp efi tohatsu and with over 1000 lbs of total weight my engine pushes a 12 pitch prop and I hit near 27 mph with just a 20hp 4 stroke like I said. You can get a new manual start efi tohatsu very cheap and never look back. It is one sweet powerful engine. I would stick with the 4 stroke though due to the amount of money you will save on gas plus no mixing oil to. I'm being 100% honest ,the tohatsu I just bought is thee most powerful 20hp 4 stroke outboard I've ever had. I've gone through tons of outboards, tons,I can say with absolute certainty you won't find a better running 20hp 4 stroke for the money. I love the 20hp efi merc to which is also made by tohatsu, it's the same exact engine except a different tiller handle which is awesome by the way.


Sorry,I just figured I would throw in a helping hand because as pappy said you will never look back and say you miss your 6hp once you get a 9.9hp or better. I just don't think in the long run you will be completely happy with the 9.9hp either and crave more power and speed. Good luck.


----------

